# sapat ~ apat



## Gavril

On another thread, it was mentioned that _sapat_ "enough" might be etymologically connected to _apat _"4". Regardless of the semantics of this connection, is there any known process in Tagalog where _s_- (or perhaps _sa_-?) can be prefixed to a given root?

Thanks


----------



## mataripis

Gavril said:


> On another thread, it was mentioned that _sapat_ "enough" might be etymologically connected to _apat _"4". Regardless of the semantics of this connection, is there any known process in Tagalog where _s_- (or perhaps _sa_-?) can be prefixed to a given root?
> 
> Thanks


 Not just S there are also lapat (both surface fit each other), dapat/rapat ( it should be), tapat (loyal) etc. There are still unexplainable process(es) in Tagalog where letters can be prefixed to a specific root word.In this case the word cell in English can be translated as Sapat in Tagalog. Tagalog of North split with South but in its early form they existed as accurate language of the past.


----------



## DotterKat

Gavril said:


> .......Regardless of the semantics of this connection, is there any known process in Tagalog where _s_- (or perhaps _sa_-?) can be prefixed to a given root?
> 
> Thanks



I don't think so. In fact, I cannot think of a single letter Tagalog prefix, _s-_ included. _Sa- _is duplicated to form the future tense of verbal roots, but that of course is strictly speaking not a prefix:
_Sa_*sama* (will join)
_Sa_*sabi*hin (will say)
_Sa_*santu*hin (will hold somebody/something sacred; will treat somebody/something with utmost respect; root word is _santo_)


----------



## latchiloya

Gavril said:


> On another thread, it was mentioned that _sapat_ "enough" might be etymologically connected to _apat _"4". Regardless of the semantics of this connection, is there any known process in Tagalog where _s_- (or perhaps _sa_-?) can be prefixed to a given root?
> 
> Thanks



Your second concern is unclear. which given root are you referring to? "_sapat"_ or "_apat"_? there exist: _"s*um*apat"__, "*sa*sapat"__, "*suma*sapat" _which are formed from the word _"sapat".^^
_


----------



## Gavril

latchiloya said:


> Your second concern is unclear. which given root are you referring to?



By "a given root", I meant "any given root".


----------



## latchiloya

Gavril said:


> By "a given root", I meant "any given root".



as for the root _"apat" _I can not cite anything that starts in "s-" or "sa-" regardless of the semantics. If there is, I would appreciate being informed about it.


p.s. you're immediate response is appreciated.


----------

